# Clinics



## andrea75

For initial consultation, do clinics need you there or can it be done over phone/Skype etc?

I'm presuming they would need access to previous notes as I've had cycles before?


----------



## bundles

It depends on the clinic. I went to Procreatec in Madrid & only met them on the day before my transfer, although I did go through fertility nurse Ruth Pellow of ivftreatmentabroad.com She doesn't cost any extra as her fees are paid by the clinic. Where are you thinking of going ? You may be better off posting on relevant threads to that country as this is quite a quiet area.
Let me know if you need any more help.
Bundles x

/links


----------



## shamrock3

some clinics offer free skype initial consultation, if you are far away you can ask to clinic for skype consultation


----------



## Lilly08

Yes, you can have a Skype initial consultation. Some clinics will ask you to send your tests before that.
In my case I just had conversations by phone which reassured me about my choice. After that, I decided to travel to have the full consultation on site. 
But if you can't travel, I think there is not problem at all. These days a lot of stuff is done through the internet and it is totally normal and efficient as well.
Good luck


----------

